# "Toronto subway death toll staggering"



## mariomike (27 Nov 2009)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2009/11/27/11947381-sun.html
"The unsung heroes are found in the 108 number of attempted suicides," said one TTC employee. "The emergency response people have kept many jumpers alive."

Many are hit by the trains and are badly injured, but survive. 
Not only suicides, but idiots "playing" on tracks, and innocent people pushed in by mobs and crazies. Some don't get hit, but are electrocuted by the Third Rail. I have heard of guys being killed by the Third Rail just by urinating on it. Not actually touching it, but I don't know if that is true, or not.

"It took nearly 500 suicides on the Bloor Viaduct and a second-place ranking in a list of most fatal standing structures in the world before a suicide barrier called the Luminous Veil was installed in 2003."

Many "jumpers" landed on cars on the Don Valley Parkway. I guess the ironic thing about the Bloor Viaduct, was that almost all of it's victims likely took the subway there!


----------

